# Help..choice of lathe



## mralan (29 May 2011)

Hi alll,
I am in the market for a new lathe. I say new but a good second hand one would be suitable too. Having regretted selling my trusty old Coronet Major ..with all the attachments..I now need another lathe.

My question is what would you reccommend? I would like 4' BC, but 3' would be fine. Very little bowl turning, but equall amount of spindle work and face plate.

Your input would be apprecaited. thanks in advance.

Alan


----------



## theblindwoodturner (29 May 2011)

Hi there. I might be able to advise you here. If you like either email me at [email protected] or ring 07936 877500 and I can give you some decent ideas. maybe find you a bargain. I'm not a seller or salesman. just a guy who promotes certain companies I believe in.

lew


----------



## mralan (30 May 2011)

Thanks Lew....email sent.
Alan


----------



## John. B (31 May 2011)

Alan
You might click on the sticky index at the top of the page to see what other members have.

It will give something to research as far as features, price, availability size etc.

I have one of these. It the best lathe I have ever had, and at my time of life I do not see me bettering this unless a premium bond comes up. :roll:


----------



## gus3049 (31 May 2011)

John. B":v33a8rls said:


> Alan
> You might click on the sticky index at the top of the page to see what other members have.
> 
> It will give something to research as far as features, price, availability size etc.
> ...



This one can't be any good. Its obvious its never been used. No dust, no shavings no nuffink. 

Any decent lathe has the turner in there 24 hours a day making round things smaller.


----------



## SVB (31 May 2011)

Alan,

Do you have a budget in mind? If so, would be budget cover lathe + chuck / tools / grinder etc or lathe only?

BRgds
S


----------



## Blister (1 Jun 2011)

Shavings

Like this :mrgreen: 

I am about 2" taller in my workshop

Must have a clearup :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## gus3049 (1 Jun 2011)

Blister":2fdm1k5l said:


> Shavings
> 
> Like this :mrgreen:
> 
> ...



Thats not shavings THIS is shavings


----------



## gus3049 (1 Jun 2011)

Not being much help are we?


----------



## John. B (1 Jun 2011)

Gordon, Gordon,
*THEY ARE FRENCH SHAVINGS* 
English shavings are much tidier :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :lol: :lol: :lol:

John. B


----------



## gus3049 (1 Jun 2011)

John. B":3akp6ehw said:


> Gordon, Gordon,
> *THEY ARE FRENCH SHAVINGS*
> English shavings are much tidier :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> John. B



Is it so long since I was there? My memory seems to be fading.


----------



## miles_hot (1 Jun 2011)

theblindwoodturner":2ooj0baq said:


> Hi there. I might be able to advise you here. If you like either email me at [email protected] or ring 07936 877500 and I can give you some decent ideas. maybe find you a bargain. I'm not a seller or salesman. just a guy who promotes certain companies I believe in.
> 
> lew


Lewis

Share those thoughts with the rest of us - we might be able to add additional comment and it also helps people when they're searching the site with the same thoughts in mind 

Miles


----------



## theblindwoodturner (2 Jun 2011)

Sorry about that Miles.

I don't just do things on the forum. I offer consultations, workshop design services and more either through email, phone or site visits.


----------



## loz (2 Jun 2011)

miles_hot":246t6u9j said:


> theblindwoodturner":246t6u9j said:
> 
> 
> > Hi there. I might be able to advise you here. If you like either email me at [email protected] or ring 07936 877500 and I can give you some decent ideas. maybe find you a bargain. I'm not a seller or salesman. just a guy who promotes certain companies I believe in.
> ...



Find me a cheap graduate !!!!


----------



## tisdai (2 Jun 2011)

theblindwoodturner":2w6xnzh3 said:


> Sorry about that Miles.
> 
> I don't just do things on the forum. I offer consultations, workshop design services and more either through email, phone or site visits.



Sorry Lew but that seems a bit odd, I thought that was why you joined, well at least you said you did. :?


----------



## gus3049 (2 Jun 2011)

Hi Lew,

I would strongly suggest that you refrain from providing further ammunition for the mafia.

This is an open forum where all advice is FREELY offered and there for information and entertainment for us all. Offering private services through this medium is frowned upon, certainly by me and obviously by some others too.

Use it for the purpose for which it was created and I'm sure you will continue to be welcomed.

I say this as you know, as someone who found the attempted witchhunt distasteful.


----------



## Noel (3 Jun 2011)

theblindwoodturner":2hwhetgi said:


> Sorry about that Miles.
> 
> I don't just do things on the forum. I offer consultations, workshop design services and more either through email, phone or site visits.



As Miles and Gordon have alluded to this is indeed a forum rather than a source of business, on a profit basis or otherwise. If you are not willing to share and discuss your opinions and thoughts openly I would prefer you not to take advantage of our site in the manner you have just done.
We are a community here that helps one another with help, advice and discussion, nothing else.


----------



## boysie39 (3 Jun 2011)

Noel":1qjepl2h said:


> theblindwoodturner":1qjepl2h said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry about that Miles.
> ...


Dear oh Dear,have we got someone trying to pull the wool (or shavings) over poor auld Boysie's eyes
And there was I crediting you Lew with my refound joy at being back in The Shed again,full of the joys of living again. In awe of your ability to cope with an awful disability, and then I read all the posts and find out that you are nothing but a cheat a damned blatent cheat who is using his disability to con people. As if I have'nt had enough of that over here for the past few years. SHAME ON YOU. Eugene Malone.
PS If you are posting again please dont include me in it.


----------



## gus3049 (3 Jun 2011)

I'm still not sure that there is enough evidence to convict but lets just say the jury has been chosen!

Alan, I'm sorry this thread has been hijacked in this way. have you seen any advice that is useful? Maybe we could restart in a more usual manner.


----------



## tisdai (3 Jun 2011)

mralan":zvb2nsle said:


> Hi alll,
> I am in the market for a new lathe. I say new but a good second hand one would be suitable too. Having regretted selling my trusty old Coronet Major ..with all the attachments..I now need another lathe.
> 
> My question is what would you reccommend? I would like 4' BC, but 3' would be fine. Very little bowl turning, but equall amount of spindle work and face plate.
> ...



Hi Alan

Gus is right lets get back on to the OP which is you lol, depends on what you want to spend at the end of the day m8, and the type of Lathe your thinking about, this place does some of the old style lathes. 

http://www.lathes.co.uk/

Hope this helps in some way if your not already sorted.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## theblindwoodturner (3 Jun 2011)

My apologies for offering phone based consultations. perhaps if you'd read my comment about my health, you'd realise that there's a fair bit of time I feel absolutely tired and typing's my last priority at times.

So sorry about that guys. I don't profit from advice, etc.

anyway there's a thread I replied to stating suitable lathes, their detail, etc. I'd advise finding that.


----------



## jumps (3 Jun 2011)

theblindwoodturner":39ble1o9 said:


> My apologies for offering phone based consultations. perhaps if you'd read my comment about my health, you'd realise that there's a fair bit of time I feel absolutely tired and typing's my last priority at times.
> 
> So sorry about that guys. I don't profit from advice, etc.
> 
> anyway there's a thread I replied to stating suitable lathes, their detail, etc. I'd advise finding that.



Lew's earlier post...........

OK here's my £3.75 inc VAT worth lol. Buying a lathe as a beginner can be frustrating. There's so many places selling lathes, different manufacturers, different options to go with, etc.

The trick about buying a lathe is this:

Think about what you want to do on the lathe...

Do you want to turn bowls, hollow forms, spindle work, etc?
What distance between centres do you need or want?
Do you need variable speed or speed change via pulley shift?
Do you need something portable or floor standing?

There are various options to consider. Here are some do's and dont's when buying a lathe.

DO:
look into the specifications of the mathe and compare each lathe,
contact the supplier or manufacturer and discuss anything you need to know,
check out the warrenty plan for the lathe for your cover if something goes wrong,
Look at the accessories you are going to need,
consider expansion as you get further into turning. some of us turning folk either have one lathe or a few on the go, etc.

DON't:
Go and buy a cheap product. here's some tell tale signs. price between £150 and £200, cheap quality materials, imports, suspect brands (sorry to say NuTool as an example, B&Q own, challenge, etc),
Spend money on a lathe which is going to last 5 minutes and die a horrible death (examples including cheap motors catching fire, soft steels, flimsy leg stands, etc,
Rush into the first lathe you see, spend time instead researching the market and learn each technology and feature so you know what to expect,
Buy a small lathe and expect to produce big projects from it,
Buy a lathe that feels inadiquate, ensure you save up as much money as you can for a quality lathe which lasts.

I'm sure there's many more points to raise but because I'm a young blonde hamster with a faulty brain lol.

A lathe is a tool like anything else you use, they have weaknesses and strengths and can be temperamental at times. Don't give up just because something goes a bit on the cookoo side. Believe me, time, patience and confidence will get you everywhere in the turning world.

Here are some good makes to consider....

Record Power, Axminster (not the cheap models), Jet, Poolewood, Teknatool (Record power as a distrobutor) there are other professional makes as well.

If you want a lathe for a reasonable price but need something substantial, look into a used Harrison union graduate. most of them come as 3 phase from schools or businesses. they are very reliable, substantial and heavy duty. They can support bowls inboard upto 12in and 16 in outboard, etc. they can be converted to single phase or an inverter installed to utilise a 3 phase motor and use single phase 13A mains.

Throughout my time as a turner, both as a demonstrator / tutor and a workshop based turner for production and commission based works, I've used various makes, From Record Power who I have endorsed for a number of years, Axminster, Jet and teknatool. as well as union graduates and some unusual and specialist lathes including copiers and the likes of. For me, I can tell a high quality lathe from a copy in 15 minutes on a simple series of tests as well as a thurough tactile series of observations and in some cases take aparts which send shockwaves of horror to some people. Please don't perform a take apart of a lathe unless you are fully competent and the company showing the product off know you as a buyer.

Here are some recommended models I've worked with in the past.

Record: DML 305 and VS models (these are great for demonstration work as well as general turning. well made and reasonably priced), CL 1, 3 and 4 series are well known and decent machines capable of most turning jobs but beware... the headstock can undo itself and walk across the bed on occasions. The nova series of lathes are very well priced and offer a real degree of flexibility not just in use but also in expandability. you can make these lathes a custom solution to your needs and make them as long as you want to. The MAXI series of lathes made by woodfast in America are also very decent. The maxi 1 is a well built lathe and offers the user some nice advantages for high capacity turning. the Maxi 2 again the same but slightly bigger and a fixed head. however this model does not feature a reverse switch which is a problem if you are used to inboard turning and want to use that same position outboard.

Axminster: AWVSWL1200, AW1416VS. I refer to these particular models as the build quality and standards are very good for a woodturner setting out or even for a demonstrator.

JET: JWL-1220, JWL-1220VS, JWL-1642 and the higher end lathes for serious turners like the 3520B and 4224. The first two models listed I recommend for someone starting out who wants a reliable lathe for a very decent price. These are also widely used as demonstartion lathes at trade and turning shows. The third model is several steps up for some getting more serious into turning and needs larger capacities with a very reliable and solid built design. the higher range are high spec machines for production turning and large capacity turnings.

Lathes including the Wivamac series and Vicmarc I recommend for intermediate and pro turners due to price and high pedigree.

In my opinion and from an engineering background, the use of inverters and direct pullies as well as the DVR technology are the way to go. the use of a lathe where there is a speed lever is to be avoided. The reason for this is due to belt torsion. each speed is created by expansion and contraction of the opposing spindle plates therefore creating wear to the shoulders of the belts as well as heat build up and increased wear of the belt. these are not easy to replace in certain models.


----------



## theblindwoodturner (3 Jun 2011)

yep that's the one lol. I couldn't remember which thread it was but there it is. Thanks Jumps.

lew


----------



## CHJ (4 Jun 2011)

mralan":hsmw6aag said:


> Hi alll,
> I am in the market for a new lathe. I say new but a good second hand one would be suitable too. Having regretted selling my trusty old Coronet Major ..with all the attachments..I now need another lathe.
> 
> My question is what would you reccommend? I would like 4' BC, but 3' would be fine. Very little bowl turning, but equall amount of spindle work and face plate.
> ...


Hi Alan, without wishing to pry into your circumstances can you give us a general indication of the budget, your preferred commitment or the upper ceiling.

This will give those members who actually use the various machines for both hobby and business income use to form some sort of window of lathe specs available, both new and what to look for second hand that would provide the next step up in performance for the same outlay.


----------



## Blister (4 Jun 2011)

mralan has not been on this thread since Mon May 30, 2011 7:38 pm

not replied since that date also ? to everone else who has tried to help 

So can only assume he is sorted now ?


----------



## boysie39 (5 Jun 2011)

mralan
I do apoligse for disrupting your post   
for what it's worth I have a 1624-44 Nova which I have upgraded to a V/S and love it.
I have it about 2 yrs. now and no problems, they cost almost £1000.00 now without the V/S
and have an 8 speed drivewhich if you are not lazy like me is very good.
Hope you are sorted by now and enjoy your turning
Regards boysie39


----------



## mralan (25 Jun 2011)

John. B":8c9ulwje said:


> Alan
> You might click on the sticky index at the top of the page to see what other members have.
> 
> It will give something to research as far as features, price, availability size etc.
> ...




Hi John,
price well up to £1000 having said that I dont want to spend £1000 if I can get a cheaper decent lathe to do the job i want. I have all my turning chisels/gouges and at present will only need face plates and a simple chuck. Face plate work no larger than 12" round and I guess 3ft between centers would be enough.. I think having a lather like yours would be wasted on me....although it looks the bees knees!

Thanks for your input.


----------



## mralan (25 Jun 2011)

tisdai":189vzay6 said:


> mralan":189vzay6 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi alll,
> ...



Cheers Dave..will have a look :wink: 
Alan


----------



## mralan (25 Jun 2011)

boysie39":23qhc6n1 said:


> mralan
> I do apoligse for disrupting your post
> for what it's worth I have a 1624-44 Nova which I have upgraded to a V/S and love it.
> I have it about 2 yrs. now and no problems, they cost almost £1000.00 now without the V/S
> ...



Hi Boysie39,
thanks for the info....as yet still looking!
 
Alan


----------



## mralan (25 Jun 2011)

jumps":2q7wfyx9 said:


> theblindwoodturner":2q7wfyx9 said:
> 
> 
> > My apologies for offering phone based consultations. perhaps if you'd read my comment about my health, you'd realise that there's a fair bit of time I feel absolutely tired and typing's my last priority at times.
> ...




Thanks Jumps for such a indepth answer/input.
I will give your reccomondations some thought..in answer to your questions

Do you want to turn bowls, hollow forms, spindle work, etc?--Answer.Spindle, bowls, and also must be able to use a hole boring kit.
What distance between centres do you need or want? Answer - 3 ft would be fine..4 foot better.
Do you need variable speed or speed change via pulley shift? Answer. I honestly dont know.
Do you need something portable or floor standing? Answer - Floor standing.

I dont want a all singing and dancing lathe, well I would like one but it would be wasted on what I want to do. Likewise I dont want a lathe which wont do the job..or make it very difficult. ...A bit like going to by a new PC...you can get them from £300 to I guess £1800, well the £1800 one I would never use it to its full potential, so a waste of money. hope that makes sense. 

I will let you all know as soon as I get one....in the meantime if anyone hears of any lathes which are for sale and would be suiltable...let me know :lol: 

Alan


----------



## Blister (25 Jun 2011)

Have a look at this one :wink: 

1.5hp swivel head . bed extension , out rigger , etc 

The lathe on its own is £1000.00 from Record without the extras 

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Woodturning-Lathe ... 35b32b02fa

but its in Kent

http://www.recordpower.co.uk/index.php? ... ON%20LATHE

If you like it at a later date you can get a variable speed kit from these people 

http://www.haydockconverters.co.uk/vari ... ersion_Kit


----------



## myturn (25 Jun 2011)

Hey Blister, don't you know you're not allowed to publicise ebay on this forum :?


----------



## Blister (25 Jun 2011)

myturn":29gqthrq said:


> Hey Blister, don't you know you're not allowed to publicise ebay on this forum :?




Mick

I think thats only if you are selling the same item in 2 places , like on UKW and linking it to your ebay add 

I only pointed it out as the gent was looking for a lathe and its in his price range 

Slap wrist to me if I am wrong ( Mods remove my comments if I have breached policy )


----------



## myturn (25 Jun 2011)

Blister":2x0msbtm said:


> myturn":2x0msbtm said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Blister, don't you know you're not allowed to publicise ebay on this forum :?
> ...


Tongue in cheek Allen, I was just joking about the inconsistency in the rule whose intention is claimed to deter free advertising for ebay. 

The 1644 is a very good lathe with potential for conversion to variable speed as you say and I know of people who have done this with great success.


----------



## mralan (27 Jun 2011)

Blister":593ufqff said:


> Have a look at this one :wink:
> 
> 1.5hp swivel head . bed extension , out rigger , etc
> 
> ...




Thanks Blister..looks ideal but..as you say in kent  Looking back, I regreat selling my Major (with saw attachment, planer, ) sold it far too cheap as well...hind sight eh. Believe me I trawl through the likes of ebay and preloved either out of my budget or to far away!
Alan


----------



## jumps (27 Jun 2011)

mralan":11i0wgnv said:


> Blister":11i0wgnv said:
> 
> 
> > Have a look at this one :wink:
> ...



and then again, everything I want is Manchester and Liverpool! #-o


----------

